# Beginners Set - Choose from my shortlist!



## Migs (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,

I've started to take up golf over the past few months and have been hacking away with a friends old clubs which include an old Callaway Big bertha (small head type) and old technology irons.  I'm looking to upgrade without going over the top and looking to buy a package set to set me on my way.  

I currently average around 110 - 120 a round but looking to get down to the 100 mark by spring.  I've narrowed my selection down as the options below and looking for some help on where to go from here.  All are in my price range, I'm thinking graphite might be preferable as I get major pain up my arms on miss hits at the moment but any advice would be appreciated?

(As a side note I've just completed 10 years service at work and have been given a Â£250 voucher to spend in a catalogue which has in it the first 3 sets below, although if I don't spend on clubs my gf has her eyes on a new stereo so no biggy!)

Wilson Prostaff LCG Graphite Irons Â£150  Wilson Prostaff LCG 

Wilson Prostaff MOI Â£170  Wilson Prostaff MOI 

Wilson X31 Â£250  Wilson X31 

Wilson CGi Â£200  Wilson CGi 

Wilson Ultra DCG Â£200  Wilson Ultra DCG 

RAM FX100 Graphite Â£220  RAM FX100 

RAM FX Black Graphite Square Â£250  RAM FX Black 

RAM Demon XR Graphite Â£140  RAM Demon XR 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated as I struggle to compare which clubs are best.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Migs,Welcome to the forum,The only downside from buying from somewhere like that is you cannot try any of the clubs,I would suggest going to a proper golf shop so you can try a few irons to see what suits you,and they wuold give you some solid advice..


----------



## JustOne (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd take the Wilson x31's, no particular reason other than they look hittable... it's purely a preference thing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2010)

Personally I'd phone a few pro shops and see what used clubs they've got and see if you can give them a go. I have to be honest and say none of those on the list really get me overly excited. If you want a decent entry level set of irons (new) why not look at MD golf or Benross


----------



## mrwoo (Nov 12, 2010)

When I first started I bought a set of hippo irons second hand from ebay for Â£30.

Fairly recently I have bought a set of Forgan hybrids online and find them very good.  Cost Â£160 and they go straight and high.  Also got them made 0.5 inches longer. Although not a good golfer, I'm consistantly hitting under 100 and hope to break 90 before too long.


----------



## Migs (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for your input, I've only found this forum recently and it looks like its going to be a good find for my new addiction!

Appreciate all your help and finding very quickly that everyone has a different opinion in this sport!!  I've tried a few of the Wilson sets and liked the irons on the X31 but nothing much between the drivers.

A friend has the RAM XR demons so I'm going to have a go on them this weekend.  Was attracted by the graphite shafts... which leads to my question of peoples opinions on graphite v steel??


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Nov 13, 2010)

Again Migs,If you want ,try both,graphite and steel and see what feels best for you,personally i would go with steel,just my preference,have always played ping irons with steel shafts....


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 15, 2010)

I started with a package set, graphites, then moved onto steel when I bought my irons.
usually nothing much wrong with the shafts on the irons but my experience was that the shafts in the woods weren't that great. the graphites in a package set will be regular-ish, no options. if you have a quicker swing it's worth getting a pro to advise.
bear in mind that you will be wanting to change within 12 - 18 months and package sets have next to no resale value.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 15, 2010)

Bear in mind that you will be wanting to change every 4 - 6 months
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------

